# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاربعاء 10 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير 

 :huh:  اليوم رطووووبه إن شالله عاد بعدين يتحسن الجو

حالة الطقس لليوم 

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاربعاء 10\3\1431  الموافق  24/02/2010

يطرأ انخفاض ملموس في درجات الحرارة خاصة العظمى  منها على مناطق شمال المملكة مع ظهور تشكيلات من السحب اغلبها متوسطة الارتفاع قد  تهطل منه امطار على تلك المناطق وتنشط الرياح السطحية مثيرة للاتربة والغبار على  المنطقة الواقعة بين المدينة المنورة وحائل والقصيم تمتد لتشمل المناطق الوسطى  للمملكة (الرياض) كما تظهر تشكيلات من السحب على مناطق جنوب المملكة خاصة المرتفعات  منها قد تتخللها سحب ركامية ولا يستبعد تكون الضباب على المناطق الساحلية للبحر  الاحمر والخليج العربي خلال ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: غربية الى جنوبية غربية على الجزئين  الشمالي والاوسط في حين تكون جنوبية الى جنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي بسرعة 15 –  35 كم/ساعة.
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35  كم/ساعة.
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف .
 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و56 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /18مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 82  %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 1 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«خطابة مزيفة» تحتال على 4 فتيات بالقطيف


طريقة جديدة للنصب والاحتيال ابتكرتها امرأه اربعينية ادعت قدرتها  على تزويج الفتيات حيث تعرضت أربع فتيات من محافظة القطيف إلى عملية نصب من قبل  "خطابة" مجهولة ادعت أنها قادرة على تزويجهن مقابل مبالغ مالية اشترطت استلامها قبل  البدء في التوفيق بينهن وبين العرسان. وقالت إيمان محمد انها تجاوبت مع الخاطبة  ودفعت لها 1000 ريال، قبل ان تكتشف وقوعها في عملية نصب . وأضافت انها فضلت الصمت  على إبلاغ الجهات الأمنية , نظراً لما يشكله ذلك من إحراج لها ولأسرتها. وأشارت إلى  ان 3 من صديقاتها وقعن ايضا في نفس العملية من قبل الخطابة، ودفعن أكثر من 5 آلاف  ريال، قبل أن يكتشفن وقوعهن في عملية نصب حيث اختفت على إثرها الخطابة تماما وقامت  بإغلاق جوالها . ولفتت الفتاة إلى ان الهدف من سرد حكايتهن هو تحذير الفتيات من  الوقوع في شباك تلك المجهولات اللائي يدعين التوفيق في الزواج مقابل مبالغ مادية  .


البنات اللي قاعدين يتعاملون مع خطابات لازم يتخذوا الحطيه والحذر
مو ب من الخطابه مرات الخطابه تكون صادقه في عملها
بس الاشخاص اللي يتقدموا عندها من الرجال نواياهم سيئه ويااما سمعنا عن بلااااوي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

على شاكلة عين عذاري تسقي البعيد وتترك القريب

لماذا مشروع التحسين الزراعي بالقطيف اقتصر على مجموعة قرى؟





مشروع التحسين الزراعي بالقطيف واحد من المشاريع الحيوية التي اقامتها الدولة ـ  اعزها الله ـ لخدمة القطاع الزراعي في قرى محافظة القطيف وهو مرتبط اداريا بهيئة  ادارة وتشغيل مشروع الري والصرف بالاحساء لكن الملاحظ ان المشروع اقتصر في ايصال  خدماته الاساسية واعني بها مياه الري للمزارع على ثلاث قرى فقط وهي ام الحمام وحلة  محيش والجارودية والغريب ان القرية التي تقع ادارة المشروع ضمن امتداد نطاقها  العمراني شرقا و هي قرية الملاحة محرومة من اهم خدماته والتي هي ماء الري ولذا فهو  على شاكلة عين عذاري حيث تسقي البعيد وتترك القريب.
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الان  لماذا هذه المحدودية في توفير عنصر وشريان الحياة وهو الماء لنطاق زراعي معين في  محافظة القطيف في حين ان المحافظات تضم عشرات القرى والبلدات التي تحيط بها بساتين  النخيل والمزارع منها الملاحة والجش والخويلدية والتوبي والقديح والعوامية اضافة  الى مركز صفوى وما يتبعه من قرى ومركز سيهات وقرى جزيرة تاروت.
اتمنى ان نجد  اجابة شافية على هذا السؤال من معالي وزير الزراعة الدكتور فهد بالغنيم فهو على علم  ودراية تامة ان محافظة القطيف واحة زراعية وكثير من ابنائها اتخذوا من الزراعة  واستصلاح الاراضي مهنة اساسية لهم.


اعجبتني هالمقاله للصحفي علي الخواهر رغم انها صغنونه لكنها واسعه وكبيره بأهمية محتواها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عمال خزانات التحسين الزراعي بالقطيف رواتبهم متدنية





يفتقر 14 مبنى يتبعون خزانات مشروع التحسين الزراعي في القطيف  التابع لهيئة الري والصرف بالأحساء للخدمات الأساسية علاوة على سوء الإنارة  بالمباني وتهالك المواسير وتعرضها للصدأ بسبب تغيرات الجو.
ولفت مواطن الى ان  مباني خزانات التحسين الزراعي تعاني نقص الخدمات منوها الى افتقارها لدورات المياه  مطالبا بالعمل على توفير النواقص وإجراء أعمال الصيانة لها . وطالب (ط ، ن) بانشاء  غرفة خاصة بالعمال وتخصيص مكان للصلاة مشيرا الى وجود ثلاثة عمال يعملون بالتناوب  بالغرف. وأشار عامل إلى سوء الإنارة بمباني الخزانات وحاجتها للصيانة مطالبا  المسئولين بتفقد الخزانات وتوفير مكيفات و سفلتة الطرق القريبة من مواقعها. ويقول  (س ، ع) رغم مرور أكثر من 35 عاما على إنشاء الخزانات الا انها تفتقر للصيانة  الدورية من جانب مشروع التحسين الزراعي بالقطيف علاوة على اهمال المواسير الخاصة  بالخزان مما ادى إلى الصدأ . وبين ( م ، ن) ان الارض المقام عليها الخزان غير  مسفلتة مما يؤدي الي ظهور زواحف وحشرات بسبب قربها من المصرف الزراعي. وقال ان  الوضع الحالي للمباني غير مريح والعمل بداخلها مربك لعدم وجود مكان يأوي اليه  العامل في منطقة الخزانات البعيدة عن الاحياء السكنية منوها الى وجود 42 عاملا  بالخزانات داعيا الجهات المسؤولة الى تحسين رواتبهم المتدنية وان اغلبهم غير مرسمين  ويعملون على نظام بند التشغيل ولهم من الخدمة سنوات .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

"عبدالله وسميرة" يستعجلان صدور الحكم





قال عبد الله آل مهدي الذي ما زال وزوجته سميرة بانتظار صدور حكم  قضائي في قضيتهما التي رفعها والد الزوجة مطالبا فيها بالتفريق بينهما "بسبب عدم  تكافؤ النسب" بعد مرور عامين ونصف على زواجهما الذي أثمر عن طفلة سمياها ريماس 16  شهرا، قال إنه تقدم بشكويين إلى وزارة العدل ومجلس القضاء الأعلى بسبب عدم تحديد  مواعيد لجلسة النظر في قضيته ليتم البت فيها أو الاستماع إلى الأطراف  كافة.
وأضاف تم تحويل ملف القضية كاملاً، إلى إمارة المنطقة وتمت الموافقة على  متابعة قضيتي مشيرا إلى أن هناك تواصلا بين الإمارة وعدد من الجهات الرسمية ذات  الصلة، لمعالجة أسباب التأخير، خصوصاً أن التفريق ما زال ساريًا بينه وبين زوجته  سميرة.
وأكد عبدالله انه وزوجته سميرة يعيان أن ما يحصل في قضيتهما مختلف عما  يحصل في باقي قضايا تكافؤ النسب، مشيرا إلى انه بعد التفريق على أساس النسب، تم  ادعاء التفريق على أساس التزوير، وهذا الشيء غير مثبت، وكل أملي أن يظهر الحق وأعود  لزوجتي.
وأضاف لا يمكن أن أجزم بأن يكون حكم القضاء في قضيتي مماثلا لقضية  "فاطمة ومنصور" وكنت سعيدا برجوعهما، لمعرفتي أن القضاء يستند إلى رأي القاضي  وتوجهاته، وهذا ما يفسر اختلاف الأحكام في القضايا المتشابهة.
وأوضح آل مهدي ان  فرع جمعية حقوق الإنسان في المنطقة الشرقية، يتابع تفاصيل القضية ومجرياتها أولاً  بأول، وقد أحالت ملف القضية إلى إدارتها الرئيسة في الرياض، وسأتوجه اليوم  "الأربعاء" لمتابعتها مع الجهات المعنية هناك، لتسريع النظر فيها، وتحديد مواعيد  جلسات، فالحكم بالتفريق المؤقت طال، وأصبحت القضية شبه مُعلقة، ولا يمكن أن يبقى  زوجان يخضعان لهذا الحكم طوال هذه المدة، من دون حسم.
ولفت الزوج إلى أن المحكمة  لم تعقد جلسة للنظر في القضية خلال الأشهر الخمسة الماضية، فيما خضعت لتحقيقات  مُطولة في الشرطة، بتهمة تزوير أوراق قدمتها لوالد زوجتي، إلا أنه لم يثبت تزويرها  إلى الآن.
وقال أحيلت معاملتي إلى إمارة الشرقية، وبدأت الإمارة في الاستماع إلى  أقوالي منذ الاثنين الماضي، للبدء في متابعة القضية مع المحكمة، وطالبت خلال جلسات  الاستماع باستدعاء المدعين (أهل زوجته)، لإحضار الأوراق الأصلية التي يدعون أنني  زورتها وقدمتها لهم ولكنهم رفضوا إحضارها أثناء إجراء التحقيقات في الشرطة واكتفوا  بصور عنها، مشيراً إلى أن الإمارة تدخلت لمعرفة الملابسات كافة، وأنا طالبت بضرورة  الاستماع إلى زوجتي، والمدعين أيضاً.
من جهته أوضح وكيل الزوجين عبدالله وسميرة،  المحامي احمد النمر، أن القضية الآن في الادعاء العام في الدمام، وننتظر عودة الملف  كاملاً إلى محكمة القطيف، واعتقد أن المعاملة ستحال إليها قريباً.
وقال رئيس  لجنة التكافل الأسرية بإمارة المنطقة الشرقية الشيخ الدكتور غازي الشمري إن القضية  موجودة في محكمة القطيف، مشيرا إلى ان الإمارة لا تتدخل في القضايا الشرعية، لان  أمر القاضي لا ينقض إلا بأمر قاض. وأضاف الشمري إننا نسعى للتواصل مع الوالد  للتنازل عن القضية ولكن لا نلزمه، وكذلك نحاول تقريب وجهات النظر بينهم، وإننا في  الإمارة نرى حسب ما يراه الشرع في القضية، لافتا إلى انه بإمكانه تقديم طعن في  محكمة التمييز مثل ما حصل في قضية فاطمة ومنصور.
وكان الزوج عبدالله المهدي تقدم  لخطبة زوجته في المدينة المنورة وتم عقد النكاح بينهما بتاريخ 27/7/1428هـ، واضطرا  للانفصال مؤقتا في انتظار صدور حكم قضائي في قضيتهما التي رفعها والد الزوجة،  مطالبا خلالها بالتفريق بين ابنته وزوجها، بسبب عدم تكافؤ النسب بينهما، بعد مرور  نحو عام ونصف العام على الزواج، الذي أثمر طفلة، واتهم والد الزوجة، الزوج بتقديم  أوراق مزورة في فترة الخطوبة وأنه قام بتزوير نسبه وأوهمه بأنه ينتمي لقبيلة في  المقابل ينفي الزوج الاتهامات موجها لوالد زوجته تهمة تقديم أوراق "مزورة" إلى  القاضي خلال النظر في القضية ويؤيده في ذلك شقيق زوجته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كلفة إصلاح القوارب أرهقتهم

صيادو القطيف يطالبون بتعميق مسار مراكبهم وتوفير رافعة لها 

 القروض والغرامات ووقف التراخيص أرهقتهم





شكا صيادون كثرة الحوادث التي تتعرض لها مراكبهم على فرضة محافظة  القطيف لعدم تعميق مسار المراكب المؤدي إلى الرصيف.
واشاروا الى اصطدام مراكبهم  بكثبان رملية أو حجرية توقع ضررا على قواربهم أثناء الجزر والتي تصادف عودتهم إلى  المرفأ خاصة في الليل التي يصعب معه توقع وجود مرتفعات داخل المياه.
وقالوا: إن  ما يحدث من أضرار لمراكبهم يكلفهم مبالغ تفوق طاقتهم نتيجة حدوث كسر في مقدمة  القارب أو في أحد جوانبه منوهين الى أن عملية الصيانة للقارب تكلف ما يقارب 10 آلاف  ريال حيث اخراجه من المياه وصيانته وإعادته مرة أخرى للمياه. وأشاروا الى ان غالبية  مبلغ الصيانة يذهب إلى عملية إخراج المركب من البحر عن طريق استئجار رافعة يتم  إحضارها من الدمام تزن 150 طنا مستهجنين عدم وجود رافعة خاصة بذلك في فرضة القطيف  .
وبينوا أن تكليف صيانة قوارب صيادي الجبيل تكون أقل بكثير لوجود رافعة ثابتة  لدى الموانئ تقوم بتأجيرها اليهم بمبلغ يعد رمزيا 900 ريال للرفع والتنزيل, مطالبين  بتوفير مثلها لمرافئ القطيف .
وناشد أصحاب القوارب المسؤولين بتعميق مسار  المراكب إلى أكثر من مترين اثنين للحد من تكرار الحوادث المكلفة منوهين إلى أن فرضة  دارين تم تعميق مسارها ويأملون بحل مشكلتهم التي تؤرق عددا كبيرا من مستخدمي فرضة  القطيف والذين ليس لهم حيلة في تفادي وقع الأضرار على مراكبهم . وبينوا ان مشكلة  المسار والرافعة هي جزء من مشاكلهم والتي منها أيضا القروض التي تصل إلى 500 ألف  ريال والغرامات العالية التي تفرض عليهم وتصل إلى 5 آلاف ريال بالإضافة إلى إيقاف  إصدار التراخيص المستمر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توقعات بارتفاع درجات الحرارة خلال الأيام المقبلة

غبار «صيني -إيراني» يصبغ حفر الباطن باللون الأبيض





تعرضت محافظة حفر الباطن «هجمة» غبار كثيف غطت السماء باللون  الأبيض وتسببت فى انخفاض الرؤية الى مستويات متدنية بالشوارع . 
وشهد قسم  الإسعاف بمستشفى الملك خالد العام كثافة متوسطة لمرضى الربو والصدر الذين تم منحهم  العلاج اللازم دون تنويم أي حالة فيما نصح أخصائي الطواريء بالمستشفى الدكتور ماهر  حافظ ، مرضى الربو والصدر بعدم التعرض للغبار واستخدام الكمامات الواقية من الغبار  والعمل على البقاء في الاماكن التي لا يصل إليها الغبار وتوفير الأدوية اللازمة  لاستعمالها في حالة أي طاريء . 
موسم العقارب 
وأوضح الخبير الفلكي الدكتور  خالد الزعاق ان هذا الوقت هو منتصف موسم العقارب وبالتحديد «العقرب الثانية» والذي  يتسم بتقلبات جوية حادة مثل هطول الأمطار وهبوب الرياح الهوجاء التي لا تستقر على  جهة معينة وهو أول مواسم هجمات الغبار المتتابعة لأننا نعيش مرحلة تصارع جبهي بين  المنخفضات الجوية القادمة من الجنوب والمرتفعات الجوية القادمة من الشمال وكل واحد  منها يحاول فرض سيطرته على مجريات المناخ ونتيجة لهذا يتولد عن ذلك غبار وأتربة لأن  الجزيرة العربية تعتبر حلبة الصراع العالمي لهذه المنخفضات والمرتفعات واشار الى ان  المرتفعات الجوية نفذت لمساحة شاسعة من الأراضي الترابية والمتخلخلة التي علقت في  أحشاء المرتفعات لتفرغ ما في أحشائها على أرضي الجزيرة العربية وهو ما يعني أن  الغبار «مستورد» من جبال زاجروس في ايران والأرضي الصينية لأنه يتسم بلونه الأبيض  وبخصوص توقعات حالة المناخ خلال الفترة المقبلة . 
ارتفاع الحرارة 
قال د.  الزعاق: ان المناخ سيشهد حالة من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة مع مرور الأيام وتكون متباينة  بين الصغرى والكبرى وسيكون دخول فصل الصيف مع بداية شهر ربيع الثاني المقبل .  
حزام أخضر 
وكان أهالى المحافظة قد فوجئوا بموجة الغبار التى خالفت توقعاتهم  بعدم هبوب رياح مثيرة للغبار في هذا الوقت من العام لكون المنطقة محاطة بحزام ربيعي  أخضر يساهم فى تثبيت التربة . وفى السياق نفسه توقعت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية  البيئة في تقرير لها عن حالة طقس اليوم ظهور تشكيلات من السحب على مناطق شمال وجنوب  غرب المملكة تتخللها سحب ركامية في فترة الظهيرة على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية  للمملكة . كما توقعت أن تنشط الرياح السطحية على المنطقة الشمالية خاصة الغربية  منها وأجزاء من وسط وغرب المملكة مثيرة للأتربة تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية وفرصة  تكون الضباب على أجزاء من الساحل الغربي خلال ساعات الليل والصباح الباكر.
رياح  سطحية 
وبينت الرئاسة أن الرياح السطحية على البحر الأحمر ستكون غربية إلى  جنوبية غربية على الجزأين الشمالي والأوسط في حين تكون جنوبية إلى جنوبية شرقية على  الجزء الجنوبي بسرعة 15 إلى 35 كلم في الساعة ، وارتفاع الموج من متر إلى متر ونصف  وحالة البحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج. ما بينت أن الرياح السطحية على الخليج العربي  ستكون شمالية إلى شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15 إلى 38 كلم في الساعة وارتفاع الموج من متر  إلى متر ونصف وحالة البحر خفيف إلى متوسط الموج.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفاة وإصابة 8 في فرضية «اعتصام وشغب» بإصلاحية الدمام





شهدت اصلاحية الدمام أمس وفاة 2 واصابة 6 سجناء في عملية فرضية  وهمية لاعتصام وشغب عدد من نزلاء الاصلاحية، وأجريت الفرضية تحت اشراف مدير ادارة  سجون المنطقة الشرقية العميد عبدالله بن علي البوشي بمشاركة عدد من القطاعات  الحكومية مثل قوات الطوارئ الخاصة والدفاع المدني والمرور والدوريات الأمنية ومركز  صحي قوى الامن الداخلي بالدمام والهلال الاحمر وطوارئ صحة الشرقية وشركة الكهرباء  وامانة الدمام والمياه. وهدفت العملية الى رفع مستوى كفاءة منسوبي السجون لمباشرة  مثل هذه الحالات والقدرة على السيطرة والتحكم والرفع من مهارات العاملين بالسجون  وتم تطبيق الخطة الفرضية بكل نجاح .
وذكر مدير اصلاحية الدمام العقيد عبدالرحمن  بن عقيل العقيل القائد الميداني للفرضية انه تم تطبيق الفرضية بنجاح وكان الوفيات 2  والمصابون 6 سجناء وتم فرزهم ونقلهم للمستشفى المركزي وتمت السيطرة على الحالة  الامنية وشارك عدد من الضباط من المديرية العامة للسجون ومن مختلف سجون مناطق  المملكة لحضور الفرضية للاستفادة الميدانية ورفع المهارات والقدرات لدى منسوبي  السجون، وقدم مدير سجون المنطقة الشرقية الشكر والتقدير لكافة القطاعات الامنية  والحكومية المشاركة في انجاح هذه الفرضية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مجهول يلقي مادة حارقة في وجه مواطن 



أقدم شخص مجهول وملثم بشارع يومية بمنطقة محاسن في محافظة الاحساء  زجاجة حارقة من نوع (تيزاب) على وجه مواطن يمتلك أحد المكاتب العقارية بالمنطقة وفر  على الفور من مكان الجريمة بعيدا عن المنطقة ما تسبب في تشوهات في وجه المجني عليه  وصدره، وقد تم نقله على الفور لأحد المستشفيات وأكد وكيل المجني عليه عبد الله  القحطاني انه لا يوجد بينه وبين اي شخص عداوة ولا يوجد لديه أعداء وما تعرض له  يعتبر حدثا جنائيا. وقد تم تسجيل الواقعة في شرطة الاحساء للبحث عن الفاعل الذي  استخدم أداة حارقة لتشويهه. ومازال المجني عليه يتلقى العلاج في المستشفي. وقد أكد  الاطباء ان حالته مستقرة ويحتاج الى بعض العمليات. من جهة أخرى تبحث شرطة الاحساء  عن الفاعل مع تحقيق مستمر لتقديمه للعدالة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نجران .. وجبة شاورما تنقل 26 شخصا الى المستشفى 



في واقعة تسمم غذائي فريدة أصيب 26 شخصاً تتراوح أعمارهم بين 3  الى 43 عاما بمنطقة نجران بحالات تسمم غذائي بعد تناولهم العديد من الاطعمة من احد  المطاعم المعروفة بنجران والوجبات التي انحصر فيها الاشخاص المصابين بالتسمم كانت  (شاورما, سلطة , مايونيز).
وقد صرح الناطق الإعلامي بصحة نجران بأن قسم الطوارئ  بمستشفى الملك خالد بنجران استقبل 26 حالة تسمم غذائي حيث تسبب تناول الأشخاص  للأطعمة بألم في (البطن , إسهال , قيء , حمى) وبعد مناظرة المرضى تم التنسيق مع  اللجنة الثلاثية المنظمة لأعمال التسمم الغذائي العام بالصحة و الأمانة للشخوص إلى  المطعم لمعاينة الاشتراطات الصحية وأخذ العينات من العمال والأطعمة المشتبهة  وإرسالها إلى المختبر لإجراء التحاليل المطلوبة ومعرفة المسبب للحالات حيث قامت  اللجنة الثلاثية بإغلاق المطعم لحين ظهور النتائج واجتماع اللجنة وتحديد المسؤولية  وكانت الحالة العامة لجميع المرضى مستقرة حيث تبين أن عدد من تناول الطعام من نفس  المطعم وصل الى 26 شخصا وتم خروج بعض الحالات من الطوارئ بعد إعطائها العلاج اللازم  فيما لا يزال عدد 13 حالة منومة في مستشفى الملك خالد وعدد حالة واحدة منومة في  مستشفى الولادة والأطفال حتى إعداد هذا البيان. 
علماً بأنه جارٍ متابعة الحالات  والنتائج المخبرية وسوف تجتمع اللجنة الثلاثية مرة أخرى لدراسة الحالة وإعداد  التقرير النهائي والعقوبات المقررة عند ظهور النتائج المخبرية للمرضى والعاملين  بالمطعم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حملة تطعيم بالمدارس ضد شلل الأطفال السبت


يبدأ يوم السبت المقبل تطعيم طلاب الصف الأول الابتدائي داخل  المدارس بالجرعة الثانية من لقاح الثلاثي الفيروسي والجرعة المنشطة الثانية من لقاح  الثلاثي البكتيري وشلل الأطفال. 
ودعت مديريات الشؤون الصحية بمناطق المملكة  إدارات التعليم للتعاون معها في إنجاح هذه الحملة وضرورة التعاون مع المراكز الصحية  والفرق الميدانية الخاصة بتنفيذها.
ومن المقرر أن تقوم إدارات المدارس بتخصيص  غرف بمدارسها تخصص لتنفيذ الحملة التي ستستمر خمسة أسابيع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ظهور مرض التهاب الكبد الوبائي في مدارس القصيم


ظهرت أعراض مرض التهاب الكبد المعدي( أ ) على مجموعة من طلاب  المدارس في بعض قرى وهجر منطقة القصيم , حيث ظهر من خلال التقصي الوبائي الأولي ,  والذي قامت به إدارة الطب الوقائي وتبين أن نسبة كبيرة من الحالات منتشرة بين طلاب  المدارس بمركز الحيسونية التابع لمكتب إشرافي عقلة الصقور مما يستدعي تكثيف إجراءات  الإصحاح البيئي بالمدارس المعنية .
وجاءت نتائج التحاليل الجرثومية لعينات  المياه المأخوذة من بعض المدارس التي اكتشف فيها المرض بعدم صلاحية العينة حيث كانت  نتيجة تحليل بكتيريا القولون الكلية TCF(MPN/100ML) أيجابية , بينما كانت بكتيريا  القولون البرازية FCF(MPN/100ML) سلبية , والكلور الحر FREE CL2 mg/1 0.00 مما يعني  أن العينة غير صالحة بيولوجياَ .
وقد تمثلت الإجراءات الاحترازية بإعادة فحص  عينات المياه وإعادة الكشف الطبي على عامل المقصف إضافة إلى إمداد المدارس المعنية  بمواد تنظيف ومعقمات ومناديل ورقية , والتأكيد على مدراء المدارس بعزل أي طالب تبدو  عليه آثار المرض , وإبراز الأنشطة التوعوية الصحية للطلاب وأولياء الأمور

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«تهوية الرئة» بجامعة الدمام اليوم


يفتتح مدير جامعة الدمام الدكتور عبدالله الربيش اليوم بمركز  التدريب والتعليم الطبي بالمجمع السكني رقم (1) بمستشفى الملك فهد الجامعي بالخبر  ندوة وورشة العمل الثانية "فن تهوية الرئة" التي يعقدها قسم التخدير بالتعاون مع  إدارة الشئون الأكاديمية والتدريب بالمستشفى.
وتهدف الندوة إلى جانب ورشة العمل  المصاحبة لها إلى اعداد كادر من أطباء ومساعدي تخدير جراحات الصدر والرعاية المركزة  التنفسية في التعامل مع المواقف الحرجة كتدهور التنفس أثناء جراحات الصدر وكذلك في  حالات إصابات الحوادث والفشل التنفسي.
وتستهدف الندوة التي تقام على مدى يومين  أطباء الرعاية الصحية الحرجة وأطباء الأطفال وحديثي الولادة والمعالجين التنفسيين  ومساعدي وتمريض أطباء التخدير والرعاية المركزة وأطباء الامتياز ويصاحب الندوة  تنظيم برنامجين علميين للتدريب على عزل تنفس الرئة الواحدة عن الأخرى فيما سيكون  البرنامج الثاني تهيئة الرئة الواحدة.
ويحاضر في الندوة نحو 31 محاضرا ومدربا من  جامعة الدمام, جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض, مستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام, مستشفى  الحرس الوطني بالاحساء, مستشفى أرامكو السعودية, مستشفى قاعدة الملك عبدالعزيز  الجوية بالظهران.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الشورى» يرفض تعديل لائحة ترقيات الموظفين

نظام التحرش الجديد: عقوبات بالسجن 6 أشهر و50 ألف ريال غرامة





أوضــح عضو مجلــس الشــورى الدكتــور مازن بليلــة صــاحب فكــرة  مشروع التحرش الجنســي بالشــورى لـ "اليــوم" أن تأكيــد نائــب المجلــس  الدكـتــور بنــدر الحجــار علــى دراســة الموضـــوع مــن قبــل الأمانــة هــو  إجابــة لســؤال طرحتــه حــول سبــب تأخــير مناقشة الموضــوع وفق المادة 23 من  نظــام المجلس التــي تسمــح لأحــد أعضاء المجلــس تقديــم مقتــرح أو تعــديل  نظــام أو نظــام جــديد، وكانــت إجابتــه، وقــال: تقرر إحالــة الموضــوع مرة  أخــرى إلى لجنـة الشؤون الاجتماعية والأســرة والشباب، وأشار العضـو بليلــة:  أصررت على المتابعة لأمــرين، أولاً لأن الموضوع استغرق وقتاً طويلاً دون حراك،  والثاني أن الموضوع أحيل من قبل الرئيس السابق فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن حميد، لنفس  اللجنة، التي طلبت إحالته بدورها إلى لجنة الشؤون الإسلامية، وتوقف هناك، إلى أن  أعيد من قبل الرئيس الحالي، فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله آل الشيخ، وتمت مناقشته في الهيئة  العامة، وأحيل للمرة الثانية إلى لجنة الشؤون الاجتماعية وأضاف: إن أي مشروع جديد،  أو فكرة جديدة، تطرح في المجلس يكون لها مؤيدون ومعارضون، ومشروع مكافحة التحرش  الجنسي له معارضون مشيرا الي أن المعارضة يجب ألا تسبب تأخير عرض المشروع لأنها لا  تقصد توقيف شيء مفيد للوطن، بقدر ما هو خلاف وجهات نظر في أهمية المشروع ومدى خدمته  للوطن 
وبين ان وجهة نظر المعارضة تقول إن المشروع يشجع الاختلاط، وهي نظرة غير  واقعية، لأن المشروع عام في استغلال العلاقة بين الرجل للمرأة ومن المرأة للرجل أو  من نفس الجنس، من جهة اخرى رفضت لجنة الإدارة والموارد البشرية في مجلس الشورى  مقترحاً لإلغاء الفقرة ( ج) من المادة الثالثة من لائحة الترقيات الصادرة بقرار  مجلس الخدمة المدنية. وتنص الفقرة على "لا يجوز في نقل الموظف المرقى إلى وظيفة  أخرى أو تكليفه بأعمال وظيفة تقع خارج مقر الوظيفة المرقى لها قبل مضي مدة لا تقل  عن سنة من تاريخ مزاولته الفعلية المستمرة لأعمال الوظيفة المرقى لها في مقرها، ولا  تحتسب ضمن الفترة المشار إليها مدة الإجازة الاستثنائية أو الغياب بدون راتب ".  
وبرر مقدم التوصية عضو المجلس علي بن ناصر الوزرة تقديمه للمقترح إلى تدني  الفارق المادي في راتب الموظف إثر الترقية بحيث لا يتجاوز 100 ريال في بعض الحالات  ، وتحمل الموظف أعباءً مادية واجتماعية عند انتقاله لمباشرة الوظيفة المرقى إليها  في مقرها مما يجعله يسلك كل السبل الممكنة للحصول على تكليف بما يخالف تلك الفقرة .  
وقال: إن نسبة كبيرة ممن تطبق عليهم هذه الفقرة هم من صغار الموظفين في حين  يكلف كبار الموظفين بل إن بعض الحالات لا تتم فيها مباشرة الموظف فعلياً وإنما  تستكمل ورقياً فقط . 
ورأى أن من شأن هذا المقترح القضاء على المخالفات التي  تحدث في أغلب الأجهزة الحكومية من مخالفة مقتضى الفقرة,
وقللت لجنة الإدارة  والموارد البشرية من نظامية تقديم هذا المقترح للمناقشة وقالت: إننا لسنا بصدد  تعديل نظام كما تقتضي المادة 23 من نظام المجلس وإنما بصدد اقتراح تعديل أحد لوائح  الخدمة المدنية التي هي اختصاص أصيل لمجلس الخدمة المدنية وحده، وضعاً وتحديثاً  وتعديلاً وفقاً لنظام مجلس الخدمة المدنية المعمول به والصادر في 1397 هـ .  
وأوصت بعدم ملائمة دراسة المقترح المقدم من العضو الوزرة، لكن المجلس سيخضع  توصية اللجنة للتصويت وفي حال قبول ملاءمة مناقشة المقترح فإن من المتوقع أن يكون  المجلس لجنة خاصة لهذا الموضوع في ظل رفض اللجنة المتخصصة لمثل هذه الموضوعات  للمقترح من أساسه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

1900 مشارك في التعداد السكاني بالأحساء بينهم نساء





دعا نائب مشرف التعداد السكاني بالمنطقة الشرقية مدير مكتب مصلحة  الإحصاءات والمعلومات العامة بالأحساء أحمد بن عبدالعزيز الجغيمان أهالي المحافظة  الى التعاون مع مشرفي التعداد وتفهم طبيعة عملهم الذي يصب في مصلحة الوطن والمواطن  مؤكدا أن تضافر الجهود يحقق النجاح للتعداد .
وبين الجغيمان أن محافظة الأحساء  تحتاج إلى أكثر من 1900 مشارك في عملية التعداد العام للسكان والمساكن بالإضافة إلى  مجموعة من النساء «المفتشات» واللاتي سوف يعملن في الأماكن الخاصة بالنساء وتحتاج  لهم بعض المواقع مثل دار رعاية الفتيات والأيتام وغيرها.
وأشار الى أن البرنامج  التدريبي الحالي لمفتشي التعداد والذي سوف يختتم فعالياته بعد غد الجمعة يشارك فيه  قرابة 86 متدرباً من منسوبي الجهات التعليمة وسيتم اختيار منهم 54 متدربا ليعملوا  مفتشي تعداد .
واشار الى تقسيم محافظة الأحساء وفقا لنظام التعداد العام إلى عشر  مناطق يعمل فيها عشرة مشرفين و 54 مفتشاً و300 مراقب و 1500عداد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طالب بالتعويض ومقاضاة أمانة الرياض 

إصابة مواطن في حادث سقوط بحفرة عميقة مكشوفة 






يعتزم المواطن سعيد القحطاني رفع دعوى قضائية على أمانة مدينة  الرياض لتعويضه عن الأضرار المادية والنفسية التي تعرض لها أثناء سقوط سيارته في  ارض عميقة، حيث لم يتم وضع حواجز تكون حاجزا وحماية من هذه الأرض.
وكان القحطاني  بعد خروجه سالما بفضل العناية الالهية قد تعرض لبعض الكسور والرضوض ما اضطره للذهاب  إلى المستشفى القريب من موقع الحادث، مبينا انه سيذهب لتقديم شكواه لإمارة منطقة  الرياض. 
وأشار إلى أن رئيس المراقبين ببلدية المعذر حضر إلى الموقع وشاهد  الحادث وعندما سألته : " لماذا لم يتم وضع خرسانات" اشار الى انه لا يتم الزام صاحب  الأرض بوضع خرسانات وإنما نلزمه بوضع سياج وفي نفس الوقت أمر بإيقاف مشروع آخر  بجانب هذه الأرض بسبب عدم وجود خرسانات. وعن أسباب إيقاف المشروع قال : لانه عميق  للغاية.
من جهته أكد احد سكان الحي انه قام بالتبليغ عن هذه الأرض من خلال الرقم  940 المخصص للخدمات والتبليغ لدى الأمانة خاصة انه شاهد العديد من الحوادث تقع بنفس  المكان، لكن كان رد الفعل هو رسالة تفيد برقم البلاغ وانه تم  توجيه البلاغ الى بلدية المعذر دون أي عمل. وأضاف انه قام بالاتصال ببلدية المعذر  عندما شاهد هذا الحادث وتحدث لرئيسها المهندس ابراهيم ووعده بالحضور لكنه لم  يحضر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تفحم مواطن انقلبت شاحنة على سيارته 




سيارة المواطن تحطمت أسفل الشاحنة 



لقي مواطن مساء أمس الأول مصرعه وأصيب آخر اثر اصطدام سيارة من  نوع كابريس بالشاحنة وانقلابها على السيارة لتتسبب في مصرع السائق وإصابة قائد  التريلا وذلك على طريق أحد المسارحة أبي عريش، وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي لمديرية  الدفاع المدني بمنطقة جازان أن عمليات مركز الدفاع المدني بأحد المسارحة تلقت  بلاغاً في تمام الساعة السادسة وخمس وأربعين دقيقة يفيد بتصادم سيارتين وانفجارهما  تماما على طريق أبي عريش أحد المسارحة، وتم انتقال فرقة إنقاذ وفرقة إسعاف وفرقة  إطفاء للموقع مدعومة بفرقة من أبي عريش وفرقة الإسناد وتم إطفاء الحريق ورفع  التريلا بواسطة شيولين تابعين للدفاع المدني والبلدية، وتم إخراج المحتجز وهو متوفى  ونقله عن طريق إسعاف الدفاع المدني ونقل المصاب عن طريق الهلال الأحمر لمستشفى أحد  المسارحة وتم تسليم الموقع لجهة الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وثقها لصوص بأسلاك كهربائية ووضعوا لاصقاً على فمها 
طفلة تنقذ والدتها من موت محقق في "سويدي" الرياض



أنقذت طفلة صغيرة أمها من موت محقق عندما إستيقظت لتجد أمها موثقة اليدين والأرجل  بأسلاك كهربائية وشريط لاصق على فمها وفي حالة سيئة جداً، فهرعت طالبة النجدة من  الجيران الذين أبلغوا الأجهزة الأمنية بالرياض, وتم نقل الأم إلى مستشفى الأمير  سلمان في حالة سيئة. 
 
واتضح أن مجهولين قاموا صباح اليوم - الثلاثاء- باقتحام منزل مواطن سعودي في  حي السويدي جنوب العاصمة الرياض, وقاموا بتوثيق يدي الزوجة ورجليها بأسلاك كهربائية  ووضع شريط لاصق على فمها حتى لا تستنجد بأحد, والسطو على مبالغ مالية ومجوهرات من  المنزل, مستغلين ذهاب الزوج إلى عمله, وقد أنقذت الطفلة الصغيرة أمها عندما إستيقظت  لتجد أمها في حالة سيئة.

 
وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية عمليات بحثها للكشف عن أفراد العصابة, وقالت المصادر إن  الهدف كان السرقة, وإن الزوجة فوجئت بوجود مجهولين بالمنزل وعندما حاولت الاستغاثة  تم شل حركتها وتوثيقها والسطو على الأشياء المهمة وهربوا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أسرته تتهم معلما بضربه فأصيب بحالة نفسية وخوف شديد
 "إدعاء مكة" يحقق في محاولة انتحار طالب إبتدائي

 

شرعت دائرة الإعتداء على النفس في هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام في مكة المكرمة يوم أمس الثلاثاء، في التحقيق مع طالب سعودي (12سنة) يدرس في الصف الرابع الإبتدائي  كان قد حاول الانتحار بربط عنقه بحبل ستارة في إحدى غرف المنزل الواقع في حي جرول  في مكة. 

 وتمكنت والدة الطالب من إنقاذه في اللحظات الأخيرة بعد أن ربط رقبته بالحبل  واعتلى أحد الكراسي للقفز، وعلى الفور أبلغت الشرطة حيث تم نقل الطفل إلى مستشفى  الملك عبدالعزيز بالزاهر.


 وقد أفاد شقيقه أنه خرج من المستشفى وخضع اليوم للتحقيق في دائرة  الإعتداء على النفس  بهيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام في مكة، حيث أفاد بأن سبب  إقدامه على محاولة الانتحار هو خوفه الشديد من أحد المعلمين بالمدرسة حيث دأب على ضربه هو وزملاؤه بالمسطرة في أماكن مختلفة من  أجسادهم وبشكل يومي، لكنه لا يقوم بضرب ابنه الذي يدرس معهم في نفس الصف.


 وقال والد الطالب:"لولا رحمة الله وفضله لفقدنا الابن، وقد سألته بعد أن هدأت  نفسه وعاد لوضعه الطبيعي عن سبب إقدامه على ما أقدم عليه فقال أنه لا يريد الذهاب  إلى المدرسة، وعندما سألته لماذا؟ أجاب أن المعلم كلما رآه قام بضربه أما بيده أو  بالمسطرة، وأنا هنا أطالب وزارة التربية والتعليم بمحاسبة هذا المعلم وتأديبه،  ليأخذ الجزاء الذي يستحقه".


 واستدعت هيئة التحقيق المعلم الذي سيخضع للتحقيق غداً، وسيشمل التحقيق تسجيل  إفادات إدارة المدرسة ومعلميها، وشهادات طلابها للتأكد مما ورد في إدعاء زميلهم  وعما إذا كان المعلم المدعى عليه يمارس الضرب.


  ووفقاً لمعلومات أحد المصادر ..  كان مركز شرطة  جرول قد تلقى بلاغاً من غرفة العمليات المشتركة يفيد بمحاولة انتحار طالب وإصابته  بحالة نفسية سيئة وخوف شديد عند ذهابه إلى المدرسة، كون أحد المعلمين كان قد هدده  وتوعده بالضرب.


 وتم الانتقال للموقع وتهدئة الطالب، فيما فتح ملف تحقيق في القضية بمركز شرطة  جرول، وأحيل ملف القضية إلى هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام ممثلة في دائرة الإعتداء  على النفس بحكم الإختصاص.

 :huh:  بصراحه بعض من ينتسب لمهنة التعليم ماهم أهل لهالدور أبدااا

اعرف وحده في أول ثانوي تعااني من معلمه عندهم لدرجة انها ترفض تروح للمدرسه واكثر الايام غياب

والسبب هالمعلمه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اختلاس من رصيد مصرفي


فوجئ رجل من الدمام باختفاء مبلغ 25 ألف ريال من رصيده المصرفي، وأبلغ أمس شرطة  الجنوب رسميا بتعرض حسابه للعبث بعدما نجح نشال من سرقة محفظة نقوده في وقت سابق.  وكشفت التحريات أن رجلا تورط في سرقة المحفظة، هو الذي اختلس الرصيد. وأوضح المتحدث  في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية أن الأمن توصل إلى المتهم ويتحرى معه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انتحار عامل في دورة مياه شنقاً


كتب عامل هندي  في العقد الثالث من عمره آخر فصول حياته منتحرا داخل دورة مياه في مقر سكنه في حفر  الباطن. فوجئ الكفيل بغيابه وأبلغ سلطات الأمن لتكشف التحريات أن العامل شنق نفسه  بحبل في مقر سكنه. 

وقال المتحدث في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني،  أن جثة المنتحر أودعت الثلاجة والتحقيقات متواصلة لكشف أسباب الانتحار.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اشتعال نيران في منزل 5 مرات


للأسبوع الثاني على التوالي يعيش عباس جابر قدح في حيرة من أمره بعد استمرار اشتعال  منزله لأسباب غير معلومة. أمس شهد محيط داره اندلاع النيران للمرة الخامسة، فقرر  الرحيل من مسكنه في بلدة القمري التابعة لمحافظة ضمد والانتقال إلى سكن جديد  استأجره في مكان آخر. يقول قدح إنه بات يخشى على سلامة أسرته من خطر الحريق الغريب  «الذي يشعله الجن» حسب قوله. الدفاع المدني في المحافظة لم يقف مكتوف الأيدي أمام  حالات الاشتعال، لكن الشهود ومنهم صاحب المنزل يقولون إن النيران تندلع من منتصف  الجدار الداخلي في الغرف وترتفع السنة اللهب من أرضية الغرف إلى متر ونصف المتر  لتلتهم الأخضر واليابس. وبرغم محاولة المواطن عباس قدح الاستعانة بمختلف الحلول  لمواجهة النيران الغامضة فإن معاناته استمرت للأسبوع الثاني. وفي المقابل استعدت  فرقة الدفاع المدني في ضمد بقيادة النقيب مصلح الشمراني والرقيب محمد رياني لمواجهة  كل احتمالات الاشتعال التي لم تعرف أسبابه حتى لحظة إعداد التقرير.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إبرة وجثة ممرضة تثيران الحيرة


تتحرى سلطات الأمن في منطقة حائل حول حقيقة رحيل ممرضة آسيوية داخل مقر سكنها في  محيط المستشفى العام أمس، وأبلغت المصادر أن إدارة المستشفى أبلغت الشرطة عن ممرضة  متوفاة داخل سكنها. وبعد الوصول إلى الموقع عثر رجال الأمن على جثتها مسجاة وبالقرب  منها إبر وعلى جسدها آثار وخزات حقن، ما يرجح وجود شبهة جنائية محتملة في أسباب  الوفاة. وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة منطقة حائل المقدم عبد العزيزالزنيدي أن  أجهزة الأمن تلقت بلاغا من المسؤولين في مستشفى حائل العام عن وجود ممرضة من جنسية  آسيوية في العقد الثالث من عمرها متوفاة داخل السكن، وباشر الأمن الحالة واتضح من  خلال المعاينة الأولية احتمال وجود شبهة جنائية، وتم نقل الجثة لثلاجة الموتى  لاستكمال التحقيقات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هذا الخبر اوردناه في نشرة يوم أمس ولكن كان مختصر 


شقيقة المغدورة نالت 8 منها ونجت من الموت
 20 طعنة وقتيلة شابة في قلب حي المروة


هزت عشرون طعنة سكين، بعضها قاتلة، هدوء ليل حي المروة البارحة الأولى عندما أجهز  شاب يمني في مقتبل العمرعلى شابة من ذات الجنسية بأكثر من 12 طعنة وأصاب شقيقتها  بثماني طعنات، استلزمت نقلها على عجل للعلاج في قسم العناية القصوى في مستشفى قريب.  قبل العشاء بقليل فوجئ سكان بناية في الحي الشهير بفتاة في مقتبل العمر تصارع الموت  وعلى جسدها، الملقى في محيط المبنى، آثار طعنات نافذة والدماء تسيل منها بغزارة،  وسارع السكان إلى إبلاغ سلطات الأمن بالمشهد المأساوي. في الحال وصلت إلى مسرح  الحادث فرق من الأمن ورجال الأدلة الجنائية وخبراء البصمات وضباط في مكافحة جرائم  الاعتداء على النفس، في الوقت الذي طوقت دوريات أمنية مسرح الجريمة وأعدت حواجز من  الشريط الأمني الأصفر لمنع دخول الفضوليين، وتولى محققون من شرطة الصفا دراسة مسرح  الحادث في نطاق مائتي متر، وأصدر مدير شرطة جدة اللواء علي السعدي تعليماته بضرورة  كشف ملابسات الحادث والإيقاع بالجاني في أقرب وقت. في الحال تواجد ميدانيا قرب  بناية الجريمة، مساعد مدير الشرطة للأمن الجنائي، ومدير التحقيقات الجنائية الذي  أشرف ميدانيا على جمع الدلائل وعلى عمليات تقصي الأسباب. وفتح ضابط التحقيق في قسم  شرطة الصفا ملف تحر عاجل في الميدان، في الوقت الذي تفرغ المحققون إلى استجواب سكان  المبنى والاستماع إلى شهادة الشهود ومن كانوا قريبين من المسرح لحظة العثور على  الفتاة القتيلة. كشفت إفادات مبدئية حصل عليها رئيس وحدة مكافحة جرائم الاعتداء على  النفس عن تحديد هوية الجاني الهارب، وجاءت فحوصات وتحريات خبراء البصمات والأدلة  الجنائية لتعزيز تأكيد توجيه الاتهام إلى المشتبه الهارب بعد إخضاع نقاط الدم على  جسد القتيلة إلى الدراسة والتمحيص الميداني. أجرى الطبيب الشرعي فحصا شاملا على جسد  المغدورة الشابة وأحصى فيها أكثر من 12 طعنة أغلبها كانت في مقتل، وتأكدت لجهات  الاختصاص أن كل الجروح حدثت من سكين المتهم الهارب. تواصلت عمليات البحث والتمشيط  وجمع المعلومات قرابة ثلاث ساعات لينجح رجال الأمن في إسقاط المتهم الذي كان اختار  مخبأه في إحدى الشقق السكنية في حي الروضة، وذكرت معلومات  أن  سلطات الأمن لاحقت المتهم في ثلاثة أحياء، الفيصلية والمروة والروضة، ومازالت  السلطات تواصل التحري لمعرفة دوافع جريمة القاتل الشاب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قتيل في صالون حلاقة



تجمهر الناس في شارع الجريمه


قتل مصري آخر داخل صالون حلاقة في شارع الخالدية في بريدة، البارحة الأولى، بسبب  خلاف طارئ، وهرب من مسرح جريمته إلى مكان غير معلوم، لكن سلطات الأمن نجحت في  الوصول إلى مخبئه في أقل من ثلاث ساعات، وألقت القبض عليه قبل أن تقتاده إلى مركز  الشرطة لاستكمال التحريات والاستماع إلى أقواله. وبحسب المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة  منطقة القصيم المقدم فهد الهبدان، فإن شجارا بين مصريين اثنين في خالدية بريدة أفضى  إلى إصابة أحدهما بجرح بالغ تسبب في رحيله، وقبضت سلطات الأمن على المتهم الهارب في  وقت قصير.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابتزها بعد حصوله على صورها الخاصة

تفاصيل القبض على شاب اخترق "ايميل" فتاة بالشرقية



كشفت التحقيقات التي أجرتها شرطة المنطقة الشرقية مع شاب سعودي " 21 سنة " الذي تم  القبض قبض عليه بتهمة ابتزاز إحدى الفتيات , انه جاء من خارج المنطقة , لابتزاز  الفتاة ,بعد أن قام باختراق بريدها الالكتروني, وحصوله على صورها الشخصية . وكانت  وحدة التحريات والبحث الجنائي رصدت وصول الشاب للمنطقة وحددت موقعه , واعدت كمينا  محكما للايقاع به, حيث تم القبض عليه. 
 
 وقال الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني أن إحدى  الفتيات برفقة ولي أمرها , تقدمت ببلاغ لإدارة البحث الجنائي عن قيام شاب بابتزازها  إذا لم ترضخ لمطالبه الشخصية, بعد أن قام باختراق بريدها الالكتروني والحصول على  صورها الشخصية, وقد تم القبض عليه وجرى إحالته إلى وحدة الجرائم الالكترونية بفرع  هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام , لإكمال اللازم بحكم الاختصاص .

 
 الجدير بالذكر بان المملكة أصدرت نظام مكافحة جرائم المعلوماتية قبل حوالي  ثلاثة أعوام , حيث نصت المادة الثالثة من نظام مكافحة الجرائم المعلوماتية على "  يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة ألف ريال، أو بإحدى  هاتين العقوبتين، كل شخص يرتكب أيا من الجرائم المعلوماتية الآتية: التنصت على ما  هو مرسل عن طريق الشبكة المعلوماتية أو أحد أجهزة الحاسب الآلي ـ دون مسوغ نظام  صحيح ـ أو التقاطه أو اعتراضه. أو الدخول غير المشروع لتهديد شخص أو ابتزازه، لحمله  على القيام بفعل أو الامتناع عنه، ولو كان القيام بهذا الفعل أو الامتناع عنه  مشروعا. 

 
ويأتي هذا النظام للمساعدة على تحقيق الأمن المعلوماتي، وحفظ الحقوق المترتبة  على الاستخدام المشروع للحاسبات الآلية والشبكات المعلوماتية، وحماية المصلحة  العامة والأخلاق والآداب العامة .


زين يسوو فيه 

ويابنات أي وحده تتعرض لمحاولات ابتزاز أو تهديد لاتتردد في التبليغ وقبلها تطلع اهلها على التفاصيل

أو ابلشوه بالهيئه تراهم يبغوا الحجه بس

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقتل عاملة منزلية في مكة


فارقت عاملة منزلية في العقد الثالث من العمر الحياة في مكة المكرمة أمس، إثر  سقوطها من الدور الثاني من منزل كفيلها أثناء محاولتها الهروب.
وأوضح الناطق  الإعلامي في شرطة العاصمة المقدسة الرائد عبد المحسن الميمان أنه فور تلقي البلاغ  جرى الانتقال إلى موقع الحادثة ومعاينة الجثة والتحفظ عليها لإجراء الكشف الطبي،  مشيرا إلى أن التحقيقات لا تزال جارية لمعرفة أسباب الوفاة.
يشار إلى أن العاملة  المنزلية لم يمض على قدومها إلى المملكة سوى أربعة أشهر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في الكويت : أحرق نفسه من أجل عشيقته

 

نقل وافد مصري الجنسية في العقد الثالث من عمره الى العناية المركزة بمستشفى  الجهراء بعد ان أضرم النيران في نفسه بسبب زواج معشوقته التي كان من المقرر ان  يتزوج بها. وبلغ معدل اصابته بالحروق 95 في المائة، وسجلت بحقه قضية محاولة انتحار  واحيلت الى مخفر المنطقة.
وفي التفاصيل التي رواها مصدر أمني، ان غرفة عمليات  الداخلية تلقت بلاغا من مدرسة زينب بنت خطاب للبنات مفاده ان حارس المدرسة أضرم  النيران بنفسه، وعلى الفور توجه رجال الأمن ورجال الإطفاء الى الموقع، واتضح ان  النيران تلتهم جسد الوافد، ولكن سرعة استجابة رجال الإطفاء سارعت باخماد النيران في  جسده قبل وصولها الى رأسه، ومن ثم تم تسليمه الى رجال الطوارئ الطبية الذين سارعوا  بنقله الى العناية المركزة بمستشفى الجهراء، وحسب إفادة أحد أقاربه الذي تم  استدعاؤه، فان الحارس كان يعاني من مشاكل بعد ان تزوجت معشوقته من شخص آخر في  بلاده، والتي كانت بانتظاره أواخر هذا العام للزواج منه، الأمر الذي دفعه الى اضرام  النيران في نفسه، وبناء عليه تم تسجيل قضية واحالتها الى مخفر المنطقة بينما يرقد  الحارس في حالة حرجة بمستشفى الجهراء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصرية تمارس  الجنس مع مندوب مبيعات على مدار عام كامل وزوجها يقتله



شهدت قرية كفر أبو جمعة بقليوب-مصر حادثا بشعا حيث استدرجت ربّة منزل مندوب مبيعات  إلى منزلها للتخلص منه بمساعدة زوجها الّذي طعنه حتى الموت لوجود علاقة جنسية بين  المجني عليه وزوجته.

وبعد تحريات القوى الأمنية تبيّن أن القتيل كان يمارس  الجنس مع زوجة "س هـ" "22 سنة" المعتدي بانتظام على مدار عام كامل وكان يتردد عليها  في مسكنها، وعندما علم الزوج بالعلاقة طلب من الزوجة استدراجه إلى الشقة لقضاء  سهرة.

وعندما حضر المجني عليه أجهز الزوج عليه بسكين فلقي مصرعه في الحال،  وطلب الزوج من صديق القتيل مساعدته في التخلص من الجثة إلا أن الأخير أسرع بالإبلاغ  عن الجريمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من  أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن  تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و32 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة  الحراره /19مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 82  %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 3 كم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> وفاة وإصابة 8 في فرضية «اعتصام وشغب» بإصلاحية الدمام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شهدت اصلاحية الدمام أمس وفاة 2 واصابة 6 سجناء في عملية فرضية  وهمية لاعتصام وشغب عدد من نزلاء الاصلاحية، وأجريت الفرضية تحت اشراف مدير ادارة  سجون المنطقة الشرقية العميد عبدالله بن علي البوشي بمشاركة عدد من القطاعات  الحكومية مثل قوات الطوارئ الخاصة والدفاع المدني والمرور والدوريات الأمنية ومركز  صحي قوى الامن الداخلي بالدمام والهلال الاحمر وطوارئ صحة الشرقية وشركة الكهرباء  وامانة الدمام والمياه. وهدفت العملية الى رفع مستوى كفاءة منسوبي السجون لمباشرة  مثل هذه الحالات والقدرة على السيطرة والتحكم والرفع من مهارات العاملين بالسجون  وتم تطبيق الخطة الفرضية بكل نجاح .
> وذكر مدير اصلاحية الدمام العقيد عبدالرحمن  بن عقيل العقيل القائد الميداني للفرضية انه تم تطبيق الفرضية بنجاح وكان الوفيات 2  والمصابون 6 سجناء وتم فرزهم ونقلهم للمستشفى المركزي وتمت السيطرة على الحالة  الامنية وشارك عدد من الضباط من المديرية العامة للسجون ومن مختلف سجون مناطق  المملكة لحضور الفرضية للاستفادة الميدانية ورفع المهارات والقدرات لدى منسوبي  السجون، وقدم مدير سجون المنطقة الشرقية الشكر والتقدير لكافة القطاعات الامنية  والحكومية المشاركة في انجاح هذه الفرضية .



الي فهم الخبر يفهمني

يعني هم سووا هروب متعمد للسجناء وبعدين حاصروهم وماتوا 2؟؟؟

----------


## ملكة سبأ

غبار «صيني -إيراني» يصبغ حفر الباطن باللون الأبيض


مدري ليش هذا الخبر ذكرني ببنت تعرضة لموجة غبار مماثلة وصارت عبايتها بيضااااااا     :;^^: بس ما راح اقول لكم من هي  هي تعرف نفسها وعلى فكرة انا ما  اتشمت بس تذكرت خخخخخ :grin: .
****************

"إدعاء مكة" يحقق في محاولة انتحار طالب إبتدائي

الحالة المأساوية وصلت فينا لهدرجه حتى اطفالنا صارو ينتحرون !
لطفك بنا يا الله
*********************
وفاة وإصابة 8 في فرضية «اعتصام وشغب» بإصلاحية الدمام

خطه افتراضيه وهمية وحصل فيها هالعدد من الوفيات و الإصابات  :slow: الله يعين . بس يلا تدربو تمام وارفعو مستوى الكفاءة لا يجي يوم لاقدر الله تحتاسون حوسه  ويضيع المواطن .

تسلمين شمعة ويعطيك العوافي

----------


## ابو طارق

*"حقائب سارة" مشروع ينقل أحلام سجينات لبنان إلى العالم*

بدأت النزيلات في سجون لبنان بالاهتمام بالأزياء وآخر صيحات الموضة، لعلهن يجدن فيها مستقبلا مشرقا أكثر من ماضيهن المرير.
فهؤلاء النسوة هنّ جزء من مشروع أطلقته "حقائب سارة"، يركز على دمج نزيلات السجون اللبنانيات في العمل اليدوي، كصناعة الحقائب، والتطريز، والخياطة.
وخلال السنوات العشر الماضية، اتسع نطاق هذا المشروع بشكل ملحوظ، خصوصا بعد الاهتمام العالمي بحقائب سارة، واقتنائها من قبل عدد من أهم نساء العالم كالملكة رانيا، والممثلة الفرنسية كاترين دونوف.
ولدى سارة بيضون، صاحبة المشروع، خطط كثيرة للتطوير والتوسع حتى تصل يوما للسوق الأوروبية.
وتوضح سارة أنه "لقد بدأنا بعرض منتجاتنا في باريس، وأعتقد أن هذا الأمر جزء من العالمية التي نطمح إليها، فنحن نسعى إلى تجاوز حدود الشرق الأوسط، ودول الخليج".
وبعد رحلة ناجحة إلى باريس في 2009، عرضت خلالها آخر إنتاجاتها، تخطط بيضون للعودة مرة أخرى لجذب المزيد من الزبائن.
غير أن فكرة صناعة هذه الحقائب من قبل نزيلات في السجون اللبنانية لم تلق اهتماما بالغا في فرنسا، على عكس ما حدث في لبنان، وفقا لسارة بيضون.
وأعربت عن إعتقادها أن "عالم الأزياء لا يهتم بمصدر هذه الحقائب، فكل ما يهتمون به هو المنتج النهائي". 
إلا أن ما تطمح إليه سارة هو القصة التي صنعت هذا المنتج، وليس المنتج نفسه، ففكرة هذا المشروع طرأت عندما كانت سارة تحضر لرسالة الماجستير حول النساء في السجون.
ولم يقتصر الأمر على نزيلات السجون فحسب، بل إن بعضهن، ممن أنهين سنوات حكمهن، كنّ يعدن إلى قراهن لتعليم قريباتهن كيفية الخياطة والتطريز، ليبدأن أيضا مجموعاتهن الخاصة.
ولعل هذه المجموعات هي التي تساعد سارة على زيادة سرعة الإنتاج، وبالتالي سد حاجة السوق في لبنان والعالم العربي.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الألمان يختارون "الطليان" أجمل أشخاص في العالم*

*على الرغم من أن الجمال "مسألة نسبية" في معظم الأحيان إلا أن الألمان اتفقوا على أن إيطاليا هي صاحبة النصيب الأكبر في جمال سكانها.
واتفق 19.96% من المشاركين في استطلاع للرأي نشرته صحيفة "بيلد" الألمانية في موقعها الإلكتروني على أن الإيطاليين والإيطاليات هم الأجمل على الإطلاق.
وأجري هذا الاستطلاع في ألمانيا كنوع من الرد على استطلاع أجري عبر شبكة الإنترنت في بريطانيا للتعرف على الدولة التي يعيش بها أكثر الأشخاص جمالا.
واختار البريطانيون أميركا في المركز الأول فيما اختاروا الألمان في المركز الـ 20 وهو آخر مركز في القائمة.*

----------


## ابو طارق

*حمار يوقع شبكة إجرامية خطيرة في قبضة الشرطة*

أوقع حمار بعصابة إجرامية خطيرة دوخت رجال الأمن لفترة طويلة. 
فقد قاد الحمار رجال الدرك بإحدى القرى بضواحي "الدار البيضاء" إلى إيقاف عناصر هذه الشبكة التي كانت مختصة في سرقة الأسلاك النحاسية ليلا من مصانع كبيرة بالمنطقة. 
وكان رجال الدرك تلقوا اتصالا هاتفيا يخبر عن قيام العصابة بعملية سرقة بإحدى هذه الشركات العملاقة، غير أنه لدى مداهمة دورية الدرك المكان فر عناصر العصابة تاركين وراءهم عربة يجرها حمار كانوا يستعملونها في نقل المسروقات. واستعصى على رجال الدرك ملاحقة الفارين نظرا لوعورة مسالك المنطقة التي يعرفها عناصر العصابة جيدا. وحجزت الدورية كميات هائلة من الأسلاك النحاسية كانت العصابة تعيد بيعها بمدينة الدار البيضاء.
واستغلت الشرطة القضائية، التي تولت التحقيق في الملف، الحمار وقادته إلى مشارف القرية وتركته يسير بمفرده إلى أن توقف أمام أحد المنازل وخرج أحد الكلاب إلى استقباله بنباح الترحيب ثم توجه نحو الإسطبل ليأخذ مكانه المألوف. وتبين بعد اعتقال صاحب المنزل أنه أحد عناصر الشبكة الإجرامية، والذي اعترف خلال التحقيق معه على باقي زملائه ليتم، بفضل حمار، تفكيك أخطر عصابة إجرامية بالمنطقة دوخت لفترة طويلة رجال الأمن.
وذكرت المصادر الأمنية لصحيفة "الرياض" السعودية أن أفراد العصابة أحيلوا الى النيابة العامة بعد استكمال التحقيقات معهم. وكشفت التحريات أن مستخدمين من الشركة الصناعية العملاقة كانا على اتفاق مع عناصر الشبكة لتسهيل الولوج إلى المصنع وسرقة الأسلاك النحاسية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ربطات العنق تحمل مخاطر صحية*

أظهرت العديد من الدراسات والأبحاث الصحية أن "ربطات العنق الأنيقة والجميلة قد تتسبب بحدوث بعض المشاكل الصحية، وخصوصاً تلك التي تكون محكمة الربط حول عنق من يرتديها"، إذ تبين أن "تضييق ربطات العنق بشكل كبير يؤدي إلى زيادة مخاطر إصابة العين بالمياه الزرقاء (غلوكوما)، حيث تبين أن ربطة العنق المحكمة تؤدي إلى رفع ضغط الدم في داخل العين مما ينجم عنه إتلاف للعصب البصري وفقدان لحاسة النظر".
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن استخدام ربطات العنق المعروفة حالياً يعود إلى الجنود الكرواتيين في جيش الملك لويس الرابع عشر(1638 - 1715)، حيث كانوا يضعون على أعناقهم مناديل خاصة، وقد أطلق الفرنسيون على هذه المناديل اسم الكرافات وهي تعني الجندي الكرواتي، وقد شهدت هذه المناديل تطورات كثيرة متماشية مع التطورات التي حدثت في الملابس بوجه عام وظهور الياقات في القمصان، حيث استبدلت بأشرطة ملونة، وفي عام 1800 ومع ظهور ياقة القميص بشكل واضح، ظهرت ربطات العنق المعروفة حالياً.

----------


## ابو طارق

*ضفدع بيرو مثال للإخلاص* 

اكتشف العلماء أول حيوان برمائي مخلص في علاقاته في الغابات المطيرة في أميركا الجنوبية، وهو «ضفدع بيرو السام».
وتوصل العلماء، بفضل تحاليل جينية على هذه الضفادع، انها تبقى مخلصة لأزواجها لدرجة لم يكن العلماء يظنونها ممكنة عند الحيوان من قبل.
وأكثر ما أثار استغراب الباحثين هو كون هذا الإخلاص يعتمد على عامل طبيعي واحد، وفي حالة ضفدع بيرو السام، كان هذا العامل حجم البركة المائية التي يلتقي فيها الذكر بالانثى. فبعد التوالد، تضع انثى الضفدع بيضها على أوراق النباتات، ثم يحمل الذكر كل شرغوف (صغير الضفدع) على حدة على ظهره الى أعلى إحدى الاشجار بعد خروجها من بيضها. ويضع الذكر كل شرغوف في حوض مائي صغير من تلك التي تتشكل على التجاويف العليا من جذوع الأشجار، قبل أن تتدخل الأنثى من جديد لتغذيها ببويضاتها غير المخصبة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*بحريني يهدي النواب تذاكر سينمائية لحضور فيلم يتعلمون منه التسامح والحب*

وجّه مواطن بحريني دعوات لـ40 عضواً في مجلس النواب لحضور فيلم سينمائي، لحثهم على محاربة الطائفية. المواطن خالد الخياط تكفل بدفع التكلفة المادية لـ40 تذكرة، لحضور الفيلم الهندي الذي تعرضه صالات السينما البحرينية، الذي يلعب بطولته نجم بوليوود شاروخان، ويتناول قضايا مثل الإرهاب والإسلام والإعاقة والتفرقة العنصرية في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية على خلفية أحداث الحادي عشر من أيلول 2001.
وتمنى الخياط أن تنال هديته موافقة النواب، وهي عبارة عن 40 تذكرة سينمائية مدفوعة الأجر لمشاهدة هذا الفيلم السينمائي الهندي، علّكم تستفيدون منه حيث يكون الحب والتسامح عنصرين مهمين للنهوض بأي مجتمع، ولتتعلموا أيضاً من خلاله أن البغض والكراهية والحقد لن يجرّنا إلا إلى متاهات".

----------


## ابو طارق

*مروحيات وكلاب بوليسية للبحث عن طفل ألماني قرر السفر الى إيطاليا* 

تسبب طفل ألماني يبلغ من العمر 9 أعوام، في خروج قوات كبيرة من الشرطة مدعومة بالمروحيات والكلاب البوليسية، بعد أن قرر الذهاب إلى إيطاليا سيرا على الأقدام. وأشارت مصادر الشرطة الألمانية إلى أن "الطفل أوضح لزملائه في المدرسة إنه يعتزم السفر إلى إيطاليا سيرا على الأقدام ثم اختفى". وأبلغت أسرة الطفل الشرطة حيث خرج نحو 300 من عناصرها في مهمة البحث عن "المغامر الصغير".
وبعد بحث طويل ساعدت فيه المروحيات والكلاب البوليسية عثر رجال الشرطة على الطفل بعد أن قطع مسافة 15 كيلومترا سيرا على الأقدام.
وأوضح الطفل لرجال الشرطة أنه كان يرغب في السفر إلى إيطاليا بهدف "التنقيب عن الذهب، وأنه سمع أنه من السهل العثور على الذهب في إيطاليا". 
وأعادت الشرطة الطفل إلى أسرته وقطعت عليه مغامرته المثيرة.

----------


## ابو طارق

*فتوى بعدم جواز استخدام القرآن أو الأذان كرنات للهاتف الجوال*

أثارت فتوى جديدة أصدرها مفتي مصر علي جمعة جدلا واسعا بين علماء الدين، ما بين مؤيد ومعارض. وتدعو الفتوى إلى عدم وضع القرآن الكريم أو الأذان مكان رنات الهاتف الجوال.
وقال جمعة في فتواه «إنه ليس من اللائق ولا من كمال الأدب مع القرآن الكريم أن نجعله مكان رنة الهاتف الجوال، لأن له من القدسية والتعظيم ما ينأى به عن مثل ذلك تعظيما لشعائر الله»، مشيرا إلى أنه يجوز للإنسان أن يستعيض عن ذلك بأناشيد إسلامية أو مدائح نبوية تتناسب مع قصر رنة الهاتف.
واعتبر جمعة أن في ذلك الفعل نوعا من العبث بقدسية القرآن الكريم الذي أنزله الله للذكر والتعبد والتلاوة وليس لاستخدامه في أمور تحط من شأن آيات القرآن الكريم وتخرجها من إطارها الشرعي".
واضاف مفتي مصر «نحن مأمورون بتدبر آيات القرآن الكريم وفهم المعاني التي تدل عليها ألفاظه، وإن مثل هذا الاستخدام فيه نقل للقرآن من هذه الدلالة الشرعية إلى دلالة أخرى ترتكز على حدوث مكالمة، مما يصرف الإنسان عن تدبره إلى الاهتمام بالرد على المكالمة».

----------


## ابو طارق

*قتل زوجته وهي نائمة في ألمانيا ثم سلم نفسه للشرطة*

أطلق رجل في ألمانيا الرصاص على زوجته النائمة فأرداها قتيلة ثم سلم نفسه للشرطة.
وذكرت مصادر الإدعاء العام في مدينة روستوك أن الرجل (45 عاما) عاد إلى منزله في إيكندورف بولاية ميكلنبورغ - فوربومرن في شمال ألمانيا في وقت مبكر من صباح الأحد وهو مخمور بعد أن حضر أحد الحفلات.
وأطلق الرجل الرصاص على ظهر زوجته (45 عاما) التي كانت نائمة على الأرجح قبل أن يسلم نفسه للشرطة.
ولم تتوصل السلطات في ألمانيا حتى الآن إلى دافع الزوج لارتكاب جريمته.

----------


## ابو طارق

*شاب يرتدي النقاب لقتل زوجة والده*

تمكنت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة من إحباط محاولة جريمة قتل ربة منزل على يد ابن زوجها انتقاما منها لاعتقاده أنها سبب طرد والده له.
فقد قام المتهم بارتداء النقاب وفي أثناء توجهه الى منزل والده شك فيه أحد الاشخاص وأبلغ الشرطة التي ألقت القبض عليه.

----------


## ابو طارق

*سعودي يطلق شائعات لطرد عرسان بناته* 

تجرد أب سعودي من مشاعر الابوه تجاه أبناءه وأسرته المكونة من 11 شخصا معظمهم من النساء، وأثار حول فلذات أكباده "بناته" الشائعات من أجل طرد العرسان المتقدمة لهن، فكلما تقدم شاب يرغب الزواج من أحدى بناتهن يطرده بشائعة لا تعيده بعدها ابدا، ولم يتوقف الأمر عند ذلك بل ان الرجل توغل في أصناف التنكيل والعذاب فهجرهم وابتعد عنهم ومنع عنهم النفقة.

*خبر  بدون ذكر السند  اشك فيه والله اعلم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سُجن لأنه ترك جثة جدته في المشرحة لأكثر من عام*

قضت محكمة في هونغ كونغ بسجن مراهق لأنه ترك جثة جدته في المشرحة لأكثر من عام بعدما خسر الأموال الخاصة بتكاليف الجنازة في لعب القمار.
وتلقى لاي تشون العاطل عن العمل منحة مالية من الحكومة قدرها حوالي 1400 دولار لتغطية تكاليف جنازة جدته التي توفيت في آب 2008، وقامت على تربيته منذ أن بلغ 11 عاما.
وعلمت المحكمة أنه بدلا من دفع تكاليف الجنازة، ذهب إلى ماكاو التي تبعد لمدة ساعة واحدة على متن عبارة من هونغ كونغ ولعب القمار وخسر كل ما لديه.
وظلت جثة جدته في مشرحة حكومية لأكثر من عام حتى قامت وزارة الرعاية الاجتماعية في المدينة في نهاية الأمر بدفنها في آب 2009.
وأقر لاي تشون بالسرقة في جلسة استماع سابقة وأرسل اليوم إلى مركز احتجاز حيث من المتوقع أن يقضي ستة أشهر خلف القضبان. وأبلغه القاضي أندرو ما بأن ما فعله كان عملا "مشينا".

----------


## ابو طارق

*المركبات الموجودة في عرق السوس تخفف من تأثير حمض المعدة*

اكتشفت دراسات حديثة أن المركبات الموجودة في عرق السوس تخفف من تأثير حمض المعدة، وتنبه إفراز المخاط، وتساعد الخلايا في جدران المعدة على ترميم نفسها، ، وقد طورت شركات الدواء عقارا هو في الأساس عرق السوس بدون الجليسيرهيزين Glycyrrhizin الأكثر إزعاجا، وقد تبين في اختبار بريطاني لمئة مريض بالقرحة أن هذا العقار كان فعالا في شفاء القرحات، تماما مثل بعض الأدوية المستخدمة في علاج القرحات.
ومع هذه الخصائص العلاجية، إلا أنه يجب الحذر بخصوص الإكثار من تناول عرق السوس، خاصة لمن يعانون من ضغط الدم، أو إذا كانت المرأة حاملا، والتأثيرات الجانبية المحتملة هي احتباس السوائل، ونفاذ البوتاسيوم نتيجة ارتفاع ضغط الدم.

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمووون ع الجهوود المبدوله ..*

*الله يعطيكم العافية ..*

*مآ ننحرم ..*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*"حقائب سارة" مشروع ينقل أحلام سجينات لبنان إلى العالم*

نعم والدي العزيز  لقد تابعت لقاء تلفزيوني على احدى القنوات اللبنانية  مع صاحبة هذا المشروع وهي طوحة جدا وتسعى لخدمة الآخرين  .
اسأل الله ان يوفقها  طالما انها تقدم خدمة انسانية .
********************

*حمار يوقع شبكة إجرامية خطيرة في قبضة الشرطة*


طلعت السالفه حاميها حراميها  والحمار هنا قدم خدمة للعدالة .
***********************
*بحريني يهدي النواب تذاكر سينمائية لحضور فيلم يتعلمون منه التسامح والحب*

علي النواب  ان يتعلمو من هذا المواطن حب الوطن والتسامح  ونبذ العنف قبل ان يتعلموها من الفلم  وهي رساله موجهه وصريحه ان فهموها .
*****************************
*فتوى بعدم جواز استخدام القرآن أو الأذان كرنات للهاتف الجوال*


انا أُأيد هذه الفتوى.
***********************
*شاب يرتدي النقاب لقتل زوجة والده*

وياكثر ما اتخفى خلف ذالك النقاب  وتلك العباءة من إرهاب .
*******************
الوالد ابو طارق اقدم لك الشكرالجزيل وفائق التقدير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

مشادة بين أعضاء الهيئة وامرأتين أمام مقهى نسائي بالرياض

حدثت صباح اليوم مشادة كلامية استمرت لوقت طويل بين عدد من أعضاء هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وامرأتين بجوار أحد المقاهي الشهيرة الواقعة على مقربة من مخرج 15 بالعاصمة الرياض والتي يتوفر بها قسم نسائي.

وأفاد شهود عيان بان الشرارة الأولى بدأت عند دخول فتاة في العقد الثاني من عمرها للمقهى وخروجها مع امرأة يعتقد بأنها في العقد الرابع من العمر , حيث دخل أعضاء الهيئة الذين كانوا يتابعون الموقف في نقاش مع المرأتين استمر إلى أكثر من نصف ساعة تم خلاله تفتيش حقيبة إحداهن بالقوة.
عدد من الشهود أكدوا أن النقاشات والمشادة الكلامية حدثت خلال جلوس المرأتين في السيارة التي يقودها سائق خاص , حيث طلب أعضاء الهيئة مساندة من زملائهم وحضرت سيارة أخرى وفي نهاية الأمر رافق أحد أعضاء الهيئة المرأتين والسائق في سيارتهم الخاصة بمتابعة سيارات الهيئة وتم اصطحابهم لمقر الهيئة.

عدد من الشهود أكدوا  أن النقاشات والمشادة الكلامية حدثت خلال جلوس المرأتين في السيارة التي يقودها سائق خاص , حيث طلب أعضاء الهيئة مساندة من زملائهم وحضرت سيارة أخرى وفي نهاية الأمر رافق أحد أعضاء الهيئة المرأتين والسائق في سيارتهم الخاصة بمتابعة سيارات الهيئة وتم اصطحابهم لمقر الهيئة.

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> الي فهم الخبر يفهمني
> 
> يعني هم سووا هروب متعمد للسجناء وبعدين حاصروهم وماتوا 2؟؟؟



لا يا عسل هم ماهربوهم هذه كانت خطة وهمية لإعتصام وشغب وهمي يعني مثل الخطط الوهمية اللي يعملها الدفاع المدني في إخلاء المستشفياة وغيرها ويعتبر كنوع من التدريب وزيادة المهارة لدى افراد القطاعات الحكومية .
إنما الظاهر والله اعلم حصلت أخطاء او بسبب الإزدحام والتدافع حصلت إصابات وحالات وفاة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم|~
أخبآر اليوم مو زي الييييوم ..!!
مو كشوخين ..!
دخيل الله خبر وآحد ..~
يالله الله كريم 
يمكن الخبر الوحيد أنّ اليوم غآيبة ..=)
مشكورة شمعة 
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

جهد طيبف في هذه الصفحه 
كل الشكر للمراسلين
كونو بخيير

----------


## فرح

> غبار «صيني -إيراني» يصبغ حفر الباطن باللون الأبيض
> 
> 
> مدري ليش هذا الخبر ذكرني ببنت تعرضة لموجة غبار مماثلة وصارت عبايتها بيضااااااا بس ما راح اقول لكم من هي هي تعرف نفسها وعلى فكرة انا ما اتشمت بس تذكرت خخخخخ.
> ****************
> يااااارب مــــلووووكه بجد عرفتها شفتي كيف اني افهمها وهي طااايره هههههه
> لو انا منها اسويها موضه مواحسن من هالزركشااات يللا ماعلينا 
> اهم شي اني عرفتها وكلمتها بعدوخبرتها اني بردههههههه هااا ويش رااايك فيني 
> احب لعناااد والنحاااسه ..اشوووي وبنطرد اغير القناااه احسن



 
يسلمووووو مراسلينا الغااالين 
اوووف حتى الطفل يريد ينتحر بجد كسر خاطري 
بعدك ياعمري ع هم الدنيا هذا وانت صغير كيف تكبر 
الله المعين  ربي يهديك ويحفظك الى اهلك 
بجد اتمنى يوووم  اقرا اخباااار حلوووه مثلكم 
ومافيها انتحار ولاقتل ..
مشكورين بكتفي ماراااح اعلق  :embarrest:  :toung: 
شموووع ياقلبي لك حبي وتحياااتي  :bigsmile: 
موفقيييييييييييين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملاااكوو .. << نوااره





> الي فهم الخبر يفهمني
> 
> يعني هم سووا هروب متعمد للسجناء وبعدين حاصروهم وماتوا 2؟؟؟



السالفه مثل ما قالت ملووكه انو عاملين خطه افتراضيه وهميه يتم فيها تدريب عدد من القطاعات الحكوميه 

على كيفية المواجهة والتصرف  في حال حدوث اعتصام وشغب المقيمين أو على الاصح سجناء الاصلاحيه 

والظاهر انو ماكان في تنظيم بشكل كافي أو انهم ماقدروا يسيطروا عالوضع تمام 

فصار اللي صار .

اقول لك شي ..

ورب الكووون منوووووووووووووووووره  :rose:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *اتفق 19.96% من المشاركين في استطلاع للرأي نشرته صحيفة "بيلد" الألمانية في موقعها الإلكتروني على أن الإيطاليين والإيطاليات هم الأجمل على الإطلاق.*



حلو انو يتم اطلاق مسمى الجمال على ابناء بلده معينه أو مكان  :bigsmile:  ويابختهم فيه 

بس لو جينا للحقيقه انو مفهوم الجمال يختلف من شخص لآخر وهذا على حسب رؤيتي ورؤيتك للجمال

ممكن اني اشوف انو الجمال بصفات معينه انت تشوف هالصفات مالها صله بالجمال والعكس يتكرر معاي

والغرب عادتا ً رؤيتهم للجمال بنظور ثاااني وقياس مختلف تماما 

رح اعطي مثال شوف هذي الصوره 



هذي مونيكا بلوتشي يُطلق عليها لقب ( اسطورة الجمال الايطالي  :bigsmile:  )

وهي ممثله سينمائيه وعارضة أزياء وهي الوجه الاعلاني لــ/ ديور

هالنجمه لو تمر في شارع شوف العالم كيف حواليها ولو تدخل مطعم شوف شنو مكن يصير 

و جرب تحط اسمها في محرك بحث وشوف شنو ينقال عنها من مديح لجمالها  :bigsmile:  اللي اني في الواقع مو شايفته

بصراحه ماتمثل بمنظوري أي معنى للجمال ولا حتى اعطيها   5 %  لأن ببساطه مقاييس الجمال بعيوني مختلفه

ومثل مايُقال لو اتفقت الآراء لبارت السلع ولكل فوله كيال  :bigsmile: 






> *حمار يوقع شبكة إجرامية خطيرة في قبضة الشرطة*



مسكين  وبعد كل هذا يسمونه حمار  :deh: 





> تبين أن "تضييق ربطات العنق بشكل كبير يؤدي إلى زيادة مخاطر إصابة العين بالمياه الزرقاء (غلوكوما)، حيث تبين أن ربطة العنق المحكمة تؤدي إلى رفع ضغط الدم في داخل العين مما ينجم عنه إتلاف للعصب البصري وفقدان لحاسة النظر".



 :huh:  اوووف  ياساتر ياارب 

الله الغني عنهم اذا هذي بلاويهم





> وتمنى الخياط أن تنال هديته موافقة النواب، وهي عبارة عن 40 تذكرة سينمائية مدفوعة الأجر لمشاهدة هذا الفيلم السينمائي الهندي، علّكم تستفيدون منه حيث يكون الحب والتسامح عنصرين مهمين للنهوض بأي مجتمع، ولتتعلموا أيضاً من خلاله أن البغض والكراهية والحقد لن يجرّنا إلا إلى متاهات".



بس لايتآمروا عليهم ويوم ثاني يلاقي نفسه خلف القضبان ويقول : ياريت اللي جرى ماكان  :toung: 





> وأوضح الطفل لرجال الشرطة أنه كان يرغب في السفر إلى إيطاليا بهدف "التنقيب عن الذهب، وأنه سمع أنه من السهل العثور على الذهب في إيطاليا". 
> وأعادت الشرطة الطفل إلى أسرته وقطعت عليه مغامرته المثيرة.



شكله يشاهد كرتون وااجد  :bigsmile: 





> *قتل زوجته وهي نائمة في ألمانيا ثم سلم نفسه للشرطة*
> *شاب يرتدي النقاب لقتل زوجة والده*



 :wut: 





> *سعودي يطلق شائعات لطرد عرسان بناته*



رغم الذهول اللي يكتنفني عند قراءة بعض الأخبار الا اني احس كل شي ممكن يصير 

وما استغرب مثل هالخبر  لأن بعض البشر يحملوا في صدورهم أحجار مو قلوب .

يسلموو باباتي عجبتني المعلومه اللي عن العرق سوس وصار نفسي أجربه  :bigsmile: 

وحبيت ساره بيضون ..

شكرااا عالجهود الكبيره  باباتي يعطيك العافيه ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاااس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلمك

لاخلا ولاعدم من هالطله ياارب

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملوووكه ..





> وأفاد شهود عيان بان الشرارة الأولى بدأت عند دخول فتاة في العقد الثاني من عمرها للمقهى وخروجها مع امرأة يعتقد بأنها في العقد الرابع من العمر , حيث دخل أعضاء الهيئة الذين كانوا يتابعون الموقف في نقاش مع المرأتين استمر إلى أكثر من نصف ساعة تم خلاله تفتيش حقيبة إحداهن بالقوة



يالله ألقف من الهيئه وأحط من تفكيرهم مااا في ..

 رغم انو مرات تلاقي لهم فائده مثلا في مراقبة الشباب الصيع في المجمعات وتتبعهم رغم انهم وهم يتتبعوا الشباب  تلاقيهم نفسهم  عيونهم عالبنات  :weird: 





> غبار «صيني -إيراني» يصبغ حفر الباطن باللون الأبيض
> 
> 
> مدري ليش هذا الخبر ذكرني ببنت تعرضة لموجة غبار مماثلة وصارت عبايتها بيضااااااا    بس ما راح اقول لكم من هي  هي تعرف نفسها وعلى فكرة انا ما  اتشمت بس تذكرت خخخخخ



ههههههههه تعيشي وتتذكري ياقلبي   :bleh: 

تسلمي حبيبتي عالجهود . . دووم إن شالله هالنشاط  :blink: 
يوفقك ربي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحااانووو ..

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

 هاااا يعني اليوم غااايبه امم 

 واني اقول البنت مبسوطه وسهرانه  





> دخيل الله خبر وآحد ..~
>  يالله الله كريم 
>  يمكن الخبر الوحيد أنّ اليوم غآيبة ..=)



 :deh:   يقطع شيطانك ههههه
إن شالله دووم مبسوطه بس لاتتعودي عالغياب

وإن شالله ندور لك خبر حلوو وبس اشوف في أي يوم رح ارسله لك عالخاص  :toung: 

تدووم لي هالطله ياارب

ومووفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

تسلم خيي وتدووم

ويدوم لنا هالحضور ياارب

يوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فروووحه ..




> غبار «صيني -إيراني» يصبغ حفر الباطن باللون الأبيض
> 
> 
> مدري ليش هذا الخبر ذكرني ببنت تعرضة لموجة غبار مماثلة وصارت عبايتها بيضااااااا بس ما راح اقول لكم من هي هي تعرف نفسها وعلى فكرة انا ما اتشمت بس تذكرت خخخخخ.
> ****************
> يااااارب مــــلووووكه بجد عرفتها شفتي كيف اني افهمها وهي طااايره هههههه



 :something: هااا اشوفكم متآزرين مع بعض ومتفقين انتي وملووك
الله يستر شكلكم مسوين حلف بس ضد ميييين  :grin: ميييييييييييين
ياويلكم منها اذا  فظت لكم  :grin:  مييييييين .

ههههههههه بعد عمري تسلم لي هالطله ياارب

ويوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## فرح

> فروووحه ..
> 
> هااا اشوفكم متآزرين مع بعض ومتفقين انتي وملووك
> الله يستر شكلكم مسوين حلف بس ضد ميييين ميييييييييييين
> ياويلكم منها اذا فظت لكم  مييييييين . 
> ههههههههه بعد عمري تسلم لي هالطله ياارب 
> ويوفقك ربي لكل خير



 
شموووع بعد قلبي ..
ماكلمت ملوووك بس كلمت غيرها :toung:  :bigsmile:  هههههه
ليش تعرفيها وحنا في خبركااان :snooty:   :wacko: شكلي اليوم بصير اسمي اسووود :TTTT:  :seriousbusiness: 
اطلع بعدتعرفيني   :gonnadie: الطيووور مساااافره عني :yarr:  خخخخخ
ان شاء الله نتتظر اخبااار حلوووه ياااعمري

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اشهالناحسه يافرووح  :wut: زايده الشطانه أشوف

الله يعينها عليكم  :grin: قصدي العكس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يسعد هالصباااح عليكم ..*
*اخبار امس غير شكل بس توني متفرغة ودخلت لكم..*
*ع كلا ماابي اعلق اكثر ع تعليقاتكم الحلوووه ..وصارت مثل تعليقي شفتوا الفزوره ..ههههه*
*الله يعطيكم العافيه اعزائي*
*ملووكة ... شمووووعه.. ابو طارق*
*ع كلا اني عرفت اللي عباتها صار بيضاء مو الله يعينكم عليها*
*لاعدم من جهودكم ياارب*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

 يسعد مسااك وصباحك

يعافيك ويسلم قلبك ياارب 





> *ع كلا اني عرفت اللي عباتها صار بيضاء مو الله يعينكم عليها*



لااااااا  شكلهم ملووك وفرووح بيروحوا فيها  :grin:   اعداام بلا نقض ولا مراجعه في الحكم
اقوول شذووي يمكن تكوني فهمتي غلط  :bleh: 

تسلمي حبيبتي عالحضور الحلووو لاعدمته

يوفقك ربي

----------

